# Zu viele Berufe auf der Website



## GeProtector (2. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe meine Berufe gewechselt, auf der Homepage werden aber jetzt die neuen SOWIE die alten Berufe angezeigt unter der Rubrik "Rezepte".

http://www.buffed.de/?c=525559&tab=6

Im Moment bin ich also:

Bergbau - Schneiderei - Ingenieurskunst - Verzauberkunst - Erste Hilfe - Kochkunst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (2. Oktober 2006)

GeProtector schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Berufe gewechselt, auf der Homepage werden aber jetzt die neuen SOWIE die alten Berufe angezeigt unter der Rubrik "Rezepte".
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/?c=525559&tab=6
> 
> ...


Da wird noch dran gearbeitet,
das BLASC überprüft, ob man einen Beruf verlernt hat oder nicht.
Und wenn JA, dann den entsprechenden Beruf aus der DB löscht.

Wie weit das ist, ka, da müßte ein Admin was zu sagen.


----------



## GeProtector (2. Oktober 2006)

Ok, danke für die Auskunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (3. Oktober 2006)

GeProtector schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Auskunft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Problem,
und willkommen im neuem Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schön das du dich hier auch mal blicken lässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (4. Oktober 2006)

OK, ich hab jetzt eingebaut, dass alle Rezepte gelöscht werden, die zu Berufen gehören, die man nicht beherrscht. Allerdings konnte ich das noch nicht so ausführlich testen, deshalb würde ich mich über ein wenig Feedback freuen.


----------



## Rascal (4. Oktober 2006)

Sobald ich zu Hause bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimbur (10. Oktober 2006)

Wann aktualisiert sich das? Ich habe das selbe Problem und bei mir stehen noch alle Rezepte aus meiner Zeit als Elementarlederer drin obwohl ich schon seit einiger Zeit Drachenlederer bin.


----------



## Rascal (10. Oktober 2006)

Oh, das Thema hab ich ganz vergessen...

Sorry Krauli, aber da wirste nochmal dransitzen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (10. Oktober 2006)

Hmpf, so einfach ist das leider nicht, ichh lösche jetzt alle Rezepte von nicht mehr vorhandenen Berufen. Wenn er aber immer noch Lederer ist wird auch nichts gelöscht. Sag mir einfach mal Name/Server oder ID deines Chars, dann lösch ich die Rezepte mal komplett, so dass du die neu eintragen kannst.


----------



## Rascal (10. Oktober 2006)

Gimbur schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbe Problem und bei mir stehen noch alle Rezepte aus meiner Zeit als Elementarlederer drin obwohl ich schon seit einiger Zeit Drachenlederer bin.


Moment mal... du kannst gar nicht von Elementarlederer auf Drachenlederer umskillen...

Allerdings stimmt es, das verlernte Berufe noch in der DB bleiben....


----------



## Unas (13. Oktober 2006)

Ja, stimmt. bei mir steht auch immer noch Schmiedekunst und Lederverarbeitung drin. (bin von schmied auf leder gewechselt)


----------



## Texel (14. Juni 2007)

Leider besteht das Problem anscheinend immer noch... ich habe vor ca. 6 Wochen Bergbau verlernt und dafür Lederverarbeitung angefangen. Nur auf meinem MyBuffed-Profil steht Bergbau immer noch!?!


----------



## Cijia (3. Juli 2007)

Uhm das Thema ist alt, aber das Problem wohl nicht weg. Meine Priesterin ist Alchimist, Schneiderer und Verzauberer. Währe schön wenns IG auch so währe *g*. Ansonsten nehm ich einmal umskillen bei buffed *G*

http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2243139&tab=6


----------



## Cijia (4. Juli 2007)

*bump* response sucht


----------



## Tukool (5. Juli 2007)

Gleiches Problem bei mir. Hab Verzauberei aufgegeben und auf Kürschner umgeschult, aber Verzauberei steht immer noch in der Liste.

http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2545745&tab=6&page=333


----------



## ZAM (5. Juli 2007)

Tukool schrieb:


> Gleiches Problem bei mir. Hab Verzauberei aufgegeben und auf Kürschner umgeschult, aber Verzauberei steht immer noch in der Liste.
> 
> http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2545745&tab=6&page=333




Steht nun mit auf der Bugliste für das nächste Profiler-Update - Und, sorry - nein ich kann leider noch nicht sagen bis wann das behoben ist.


----------



## Bloodymage (28. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Steht nun mit auf der Bugliste für das nächste Profiler-Update - Und, sorry - nein ich kann leider noch nicht sagen bis wann das behoben ist.



Anscheinend besteht das Problem immer noch

http://wow.buffed.de/?c=34172&tab=6

Mein Main hatt immer noch Alchemie, Schneiderei und Verzauberkunst obwohl ich Alchemie auf dem Char schon länger verlernt hab.

Bei meinem Druiden hat Blasc das umlernen von Elementarlederer/Kürschner auf Alchemie problemlos umgestellt.


----------

